# Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe



## superdave (Feb 28, 2016)

Flea market find not sure what it is but its pretty cool can anyone help with model and year
It is marked on the bottom bracket "TY905010152" the black head badge is marked "Schwinn 1719" and the brake arm is marked "Shimano CB-E 110" the tires are Schwinn Classic 26X2.125.
Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks like a 1999 model. It had a $450 retail price back then.


----------



## Intense One (Feb 29, 2016)

Possibly Schwinn 100th Anniversary Cruiser bike?   Here's a pic of mine but in green and black


----------



## Intense One (Feb 29, 2016)

Not a valuable bike but just really cool for an import to ride around town.


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Feb 29, 2016)

HEY HEY....DON'T LET THOSE  HIGH HORSE OTHERS DERIDE A DECENT RIDING AND SHOWING BIKE LIKE THIS IS....I HAVE SEVERAL EARLY AND LATE MODEL SCHWINN CRUISERS AND THEY ARE PRETTY MUCH THE SAME CHINESE OR CHICAGO STYLE....A BICYCLE IS NOT SOMETHING YOU PUT IN A BANK VAULT AND JUST TALK ABOUT WHAT YOU HAVE....YOU RIDE IT AROUND AND ENJOY THE FREEDOM OF CHOICE.......SIGNED HENRSCHMI


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 29, 2016)

Good score. That's one of the better repop ones. Early style springer, chrome tank, good pedals, all kinds of good stuff there. Clean it up and ride it. If you want to make it really rip, toss on some lightweight ballooner tires, the Tioga Powerblocks in 26" weigh almost nothing and will pump up to a high PSI on those alloy rims. Which make the bike feel much lighter.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Feb 29, 2016)

HEY HEY...THIS IS HENRY...DON'T PUT LIGHTWEIGHT TIRES ON A BALLOONER BUT A PAIR OF GOOD WHITEWALL MIDDLEWEIGHT TIRES CAN CHANGE THE WHOLE FEEL OF THE BIKE...I EVEN HAVE SPARE SETS ON OLDER BALLOONERS AND THEY RIDE JUST FINE..JUST DON'T TRY TO PUT BALLOON TIRES ON A MIDDLEWEIGHT... UGH,,,BAD CHOICE....


----------



## spoker (Feb 29, 2016)

thats not a middle weight,it came with 26 by 2.125 tires,knobbies or schwinn classic crusier tires,i have an nos set of schwinn classic crusier tires that i had for my crusier in case i needed em,since sold the bike,it was a great rider


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 29, 2016)

HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM said:


> HEY HEY....DON'T LET THOSE  HIGH HORSE OTHERS DERIDE A DECENT RIDING AND SHOWING BIKE LIKE THIS IS....I HAVE SEVERAL EARLY AND LATE MODEL SCHWINN CRUISERS AND THEY ARE PRETTY MUCH THE SAME CHINESE OR CHICAGO STYLE....A BICYCLE IS NOT SOMETHING YOU PUT IN A BANK VAULT AND JUST TALK ABOUT WHAT YOU HAVE....YOU RIDE IT AROUND AND ENJOY THE FREEDOM OF CHOICE.......SIGNED HENRSCHMI





Henry no one derided the bike they simply stated that it wasn't that valuable. I'm not "HIGH HORSE" but have all types of bikes from the common to the very rare and ride'm all--yea that's me on my Bluebird and the girlfriend is on a Skylark!  V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 29, 2016)

HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM said:


> HEY HEY...THIS IS HENRY...DON'T PUT LIGHTWEIGHT TIRES ON A BALLOONER BUT A PAIR OF GOOD WHITEWALL MIDDLEWEIGHT TIRES CAN CHANGE THE WHOLE FEEL OF THE BIKE...I EVEN HAVE SPARE SETS ON OLDER BALLOONERS AND THEY RIDE JUST FINE..JUST DON'T TRY TO PUT BALLOON TIRES ON A MIDDLEWEIGHT... UGH,,,BAD CHOICE....




And quit yelling at us please.


----------



## Intense One (Feb 29, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Henry no one derided the bike they simply stated that it wasn't that valuable. I'm not "HIGH HORSE" but have all types of bikes from the common to the very rare and ride'm all--yea that's me on my Bluebird and the girlfriend is on a Skylark!  V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 290542



Well said, Shawn.....as I stated and posted a pic of my repop Cruiser, it is not a valuable bike but I love it and cool looking and enjoy riding it around town.   I'm happy with big footed tires on it.  Now, let's go Cruisin' guys!........Ray


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 29, 2016)

Whitewalls on white painted rims tend to wash out, they just don't pop.  The stock tires on the OP's bike will get the job done, for sure. What I was trying to say, is that light weight performance balloon tires would be a decent way to add a bit more pep to the bike. And since it isn't a 1940s or 1950s era original, that modern tires wouldn't be as out of place.  Modern high performance cruiser tires that are half the weight (or less) than standard cruiser tires, and that air up to twice the PSI, dang, they really improve the ride quality.

Though it would be much easier to just clean it up and enjoy it as it is. Ain't nothing wrong with it as it sits.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Feb 29, 2016)

HEY HEY....I THINK YOU MEANT TO NOT DEMEAN OTHER'S RIDES...WE SHOULD BE HAPPY TO BE GET OUT AND ABOUT AS WE AGE, I GET A BIT BUMMED AT TIMES AND PERHAPS JEALOUS WHEN I HEAR SOMEONE TALK ABOUT HAVING 50 BIKES THEY DON'T PLAN TO RIDE...".DON'T WORRY BE HAPPY" A FELLOW ONCE SANG...AND SO WE SHOULD USE MORE GENTLE WORDS TO DESCRIBE ANOTHER OWNERS SET OF WHEELS.....VALUE IS  LIKE A GOOD FRIEND BE IT MALE OF THE MORE ......FRIENDLY KIND...


----------



## Intense One (Feb 29, 2016)

HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM said:


> HEY HEY....I THINK YOU MEANT TO NOT DEMEAN OTHER'S RIDES...WE SHOULD BE HAPPY TO BE GET OUT AND ABOUT AS WE AGE, I GET A BIT BUMMED AT TIMES AND PERHAPS JEALOUS WHEN I HEAR SOMEONE TALK ABOUT HAVING 50 BIKES THEY DON'T PLAN TO RIDE...".DON'T WORRY BE HAPPY" A FELLOW ONCE SANG...AND SO WE SHOULD USE MORE GENTLE WORDS TO DESCRIBE ANOTHER OWNERS SET OF WHEELS.....VALUE IS  LIKE A GOOD FRIEND BE IT MALE OF THE MORE ......FRIENDLY KIND...



Wow, dude.......that's deep!


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 2, 2016)

here is mine , i am showing,,


 i was corrected ,so this must be where my bike belongs , sorry for not being the expert


----------

